# Rack for 10gallon tanks



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am moving to an apartment in downtown Boston this fall and due to space limitations I am planning on consolidating everything I have into three or four 10gallon tanks on a display type rack setup. I want to see the full face of the tanks, not just the ends. 

Ideally I think I will need a "one on top of the other" type stack to minimize the footprint of space being consumed, but I am open to other suggestions to reduce my the cost of multiple light fixtures. For example, four shelves with a 10g tank on each shelf with its own light, or two shelves with two 10g tanks end to end requiring only two bigger lights total. 

Does anyone have an experience with home depot type pre-made shelving? Is there a brand or specific unit that people have used before?

Otherwise I am open to suggestions for reasonably priced DIY racks and lights. I have the tools and skills available to build just about anything. 

Thanks for any input, I am looking forward to everyone's opinions and advice.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got this type of system in my garage:










If you install them correctly (fastened to studs with the proper screws) they hold a lot of weight.


----------



## d[email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I know you said 10s, but I'm going to suggest 15s or a divided 40L. 
A 40L with two dividers gives you three ~13g on one filter. 

Two 24" tanks will fit side by side on a standard 48" tank stand. Off the shelf 48" light fixtures makes lighting simpler. If you use an "iron" stand you could put two 15s or 20Hs on top. My office/man cave setup is four 20Hs, so I do know what this looks like.


----------



## Kibblesnbits (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought a Gorilla Rack steel shelving unit (this model here). It looks pretty nice, holds a hell of a lot of weight per shelf. I only have a 10 gallon and a 7.5 frameless on it right now. The shelves at Home Depot are not as nice looking, and I tested the shelving material and found that it deflected about 3/8" in the center, under about 50lb of load. Gorilla Racks are the way to go, IMO. I was able to get mine through my local Sears.

The nice thing is that when assembled, the tall unit is actually two 36" tall units that stack. So, in your case, you could set up the two halves side-by-side with the tanks on the top shelf of each.


----------

